# original cadillac circa 1930s bicycle



## ohmybike

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/atq/d/antique-bicycle/6682474836.html


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Smoking deal right there!


----------



## stoney

Excellent deal. Hope someone here gets it.


----------



## kreika

Hope some Illinois Cabers are driving there now!


----------



## Kato

Holy smokes..........listed in " Antiques " so probably not getting noticed near as much.


----------



## BFGforme

My buddy just grabbed it, $490 shipped to Cali!! Sorry


----------



## Schwinn499

David Amsbary said:


> My buddy just grabbed it, $490 shipped to Cali!! Sorry



What are you sorry for?


----------



## BFGforme

Everyone says all the good Bikes go to California


----------



## WES PINCHOT

SAY IT ISN'T SO!


----------



## BFGforme

WES PINCHOT said:


> SAY IT ISN'T SO!



Lot of back east bikes out here! Ha ha, jk


----------



## ZE52414

Wish someone woulda tagged me. Lmao. I just sent a email too! Bummer. Killer bike for sure.


----------



## John Gailey

Weren't all the good bikes made in the east in the first place?  They have to go somewhere.


----------



## BFGforme

True, it's finally leaving the nest! At almost 80!


----------



## jacob9795

I hope it stays together. I look forward to seeing it at one of the rides here in CA.


----------



## fattyre

Have fun with the new bike buyer, sure is a sweet score.  Hope to see it all cleaned up someday and hope it safely makes the journey to its new home.

...


----------



## bobcycles

Happy to DOUBLE the buyers money on this old Caddy!
PM me


----------



## danfitz1

bobcycles said:


> Happy to DOUBLE the buyers money on this old Caddy!
> PM me




Sure, like that's even close to what they could easily get for it.


----------



## danfitz1

This whole thing looks like a scam to me. I'll be surprised if anyone in California or anywhere else lands this one. It's now posted for $500.


----------



## ZE52414

The seller emailed me back and said the price was changed from 350 to 900. But Is listed for 500. I’m confused. so did someone in California buy this bike? If not I’m all over it


----------



## fordmike65

David Amsbary said:


> My buddy just grabbed it, $490 shipped to Cali!! Sorry





danfitz1 said:


> This whole thing looks like a scam to me. I'll be surprised if anyone in California or anywhere else lands this one. It's now posted for $500.





ZE52414 said:


> The seller emailed me back and said the price was changed from 350 to 900. But Is listed for 500. I’m confused. so did someone in California buy this bike? If not I’m all over it



Sounds like someone counted their chicks before they hatched


----------



## ZE52414

fordmike65 said:


> Sounds like someone counted their chicks before they hatched



Yea I’m a little confused.


----------



## jacob9795

Lol


----------



## cds2323

ZE52414 said:


> Yea I’m a little confused.




Yea, this seller has been emailing me too. Told me he had someone local who'd pick it up for 900. A half hour later the ad changed to 500. I don't get any responses to questions about the bike or if I can see it.  
I originally contacted the seller the night the ad appeared. Twelve hours before it was posted on the CABE. Wasn't too pleased when I heard he sold it to someone who didn't see it until it was posted on the CABE. I was told the buyer paid with PayPal. 

No idea what's going on with this one. Very wary.


----------



## ZE52414

cds2323 said:


> Yea, this seller has been emailing me too. Told me he had someone local who'd pick it up for 900. A half hour later the ad changed to 500. I don't get any responses to questions about the bike or if I can see it.
> I originally contacted the seller the night the ad appeared. Twelve hours before it was posted on the CABE. Wasn't too pleased when I heard he sold it to someone who didn't see it until it was posted on the CABE. I was told the buyer paid with PayPal.
> 
> No idea what's going on with this one. Very wary.



He basically said the same to me. Didn’t answer any of my questions. Just said the price got raised to 900. Then a hr later said he meant 600. Then now I see it at 500.  

So whoever bought it from California, did they send your money back??


----------



## cr250mark

I have a office in riverside. 
Responded 1 hour after posting went up. 
Price is supposedly up to a grand based on 
Someone’s info who was probably upset that he wouldn’t ship. Or they couldn’t buy for the original $400 
Having his own auction !
Good luck.


----------



## Kato

This one will get sold to the person that shows up where the bike is with cash in hand.
If I were anyone else I wouldn't trust the seller as far as I could throw him.....and the way they are playing the sale is pure bullsh*t.
Hate it when jack-wads use Craigslist like an auction !!!


----------



## fattyre




----------



## stoney

Sounds like a whole lot of crank yanking going on.


----------



## danfitz1

Kato said:


> This one will get sold to the person that shows up where the bike is with cash in hand.
> If I were anyone else I wouldn't trust the seller as far as I could throw him.....and the way they are playing the sale is pure bullsh*t.
> Hate it when jack-wads use Craigslist like an auction !!!




I find it entertaining watching people jockey around getting their hopes up that they're going to get a bargain. Meanwhile, the CL poster just keeps yanking their chains. And, good luck being the one who shows up with cash in hand. That would require getting details on location from the poster. Not looking like that's going to happen. Of course, I could be wrong and someone may already have it. I doubt it though. Just like I doubt the CL poster actually has the bike. I'll wait for the lucky suitor to post pictures when they get it home.


----------



## vincev

had wrote him twice with no answer so I figured it was a fake.Maybe a Midwest Caber starting stuff.lol


----------



## Hawthornecrazy

Seller emailed me back later today and said it was still for sale and the last offer was $900.


----------



## vincev

I just got an e mail from seller stating it is not for sale anymore.


----------



## fattyre

I put my hat in the ring as well after the ad was initially posted on here.  Never made any $$$ offer, just tied to see the bike in person.  Thought the bike sold due to the CABE post and was surprised when the seller contacted me yesterday.  At first is was $900, 10 minutes later is was $500.  Seller mentioned they had 50 offers on it.    Got no response if it was a set price of if they were taking sealed bids, even though I knew that was the case.  I offered $900.  I got two more cryptic responses yesterday evening and held at $900 so perhaps I was near the top?  We'll never know unless someone actually bought the bike and tells their story.

Again, conrats to the new owner if there is one.  It's not me.


----------



## Freqman1

David Amsbary said:


> My buddy just grabbed it, $490 shipped to Cali!! Sorry



So is it in Cali or is your buddy out $490?


----------



## stoney

Sorry guys, maybe I am stupid. Did I miss something here in the confusion. Why is everyone pointed at Calif. I know there is a Riverside Calif. but there is a North Riverside (where the bike is posted ) in Illinois.


----------



## COB

There was a guy a few years ago, some of the long-time CABE members may remember him. He would post desirable bikes on Craigslist at very good prices. They would usually cause quite a bit of excitement. He would respond to emails but would give vague answers and excuses. Trouble was, the bikes he would post were of pictures that he pulled off the internet of other peoples bikes... He seemed to enjoy the attention he would get. He usually advertised the bikes as being in the Ohio area, so Illinois is not a big stretch. There used to be an actual thread on here about him but I cannot remember the name he used. Maybe he is back at it??? Does anybody remember the name or the thread?


----------



## Freqman1

stoney said:


> Sorry guys, maybe I am stupid. Did I miss something here in the confusion. Why is everyone pointed at Calif. I know there is a Riverside Calif. but there is a North Riverside (where the bike is posted ) in Illinois.



The bike was supposed to be on its way to Cali according to @David Amsbary V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder

Just now seeing this thread. Does anyone have the sellers email? I could use a good chain yanking.


----------



## z-bikes

Got a reply from him late yesterday afternoon. Said he had offers as high as $700. Emailed him this morning asking what he would take if I drove down to pick it up. He said it was sold. I got quick responses from him just waited too long between emails.
So, just out of curiosity, what would be a fair value on this bike?


----------



## ZE52414

I think I’m going to offer him 5k just to see if I can get his number. Then I’ll post it here so everyone and their brother can blow his phone up all night long.


----------



## fattyre

I'm begining think this is some type of Cali Cartel trap.  Next thing you know they will be forcing you to ride in the sun along some endless beach while wearing flip flops.

That sun light in the picture?  Sure looks west coast to me.

That big basket?  What else could it be used for other than beach towels and sunscreen?

The bike also appears to have that distinct west coast patina.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

fattyre said:


> I think this is some type of Cali Cartel trap.  Next thing you know they will be forcing you to ride in the sun along some endless beach while wearing flip flops.
> 
> That sun light in the picture?  Sure looks west coast to me.
> 
> That big basket?  What else could it be used for other than beach towels and sunscreen?
> 
> The bike also appears to have that distinct west coast patina.




*I think you're on to something ...Ridden not Hidden .. Frank *

*



*


----------



## fordmike65

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *I think you're on to something ...Ridden not Hidden .. Frank *
> 
> *View attachment 861630*



Is that an old pic of your bike Frank?


----------



## Freqman1

...and then the jubilant posts from the left coast suddenly stopped... Either the CL seller is a real tool or this was a bogus post. BTW there is still a lot of good stuff in the east as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder

z-bikes said:


> So, just out of curiosity, what would be a fair value on this bike?



This bike is similar...
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1940-schwinn-admiral-ba107-now-with-rack.129773/


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

fordmike65 said:


> Is that an old pic of your bike Frank?




*Nope my bicycle is much more ridden ... more patina .. more paint loss ... less to worry about .. I like them a little sweaty .. *


----------



## COB

This ad was placed on Chicago CL less than 24 hours ago. At the time of the post, the price on these bikes was $300 each or $500 for the pair. About 4 hours ago, the price got raised to $800 each or $1500 for the pair... Again, no phone number... Coincidence ??? Lets see if anybody buys them for that amount or how many times the price will change. I did not intend to hijack the thread but I am thinking this may be the same poster as for the Cadillac. Anyone else suspicious?
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/d/vintage-bikes-for-sale/6685863066.html


----------



## COB

As of 1 hour ago, the above ad is now updated and reads that any and all offers above asking price will be considered... I emailed the seller and ask if he by chance had a Cadillac bicycle listed for sale in the antique section. No response...


----------



## ohmybike

COB said:


> As of 1 hour ago, the above ad is now updated and reads that any and all offers above asking price will be considered... I emailed the seller and ask if he by chance had a Cadillac bicycle listed for sale in the antique section. No response...




suspicious for sure


----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## Hawthornecrazy

The guy just emailed me and said the bike is no longer for sale. Wtf


----------



## FSH

Yesterday I emailed the seller asking if the bike was still available.  After some back and forth regarding offers he was receiving this is what he said "500 all the way up to 2500"


----------



## Freqman1

I wouldn't even deal with this douche bag. I say let him keep it. V/r Shawn


----------



## COB

I don't think he even has it. I refer back to reply # 36.


----------



## slick

What's all the hubbub bub? All this over a schwinn? I'd rather have an actual Cadillac. "Driven not ridden"

Norcal Cali Cartel


----------



## bikewhorder

COB said:


> This ad was placed on Chicago CL less than 24 hours ago. At the time of the post, the price on these bikes was $300 each or $500 for the pair. About 4 hours ago, the price got raised to $800 each or $1500 for the pair... Again, no phone number... Coincidence ??? Lets see if anybody buys them for that amount or how many times the price will change. I did not intend to hijack the thread but I am thinking this may be the same poster as for the Cadillac. Anyone else suspicious?
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/d/vintage-bikes-for-sale/6685863066.html




I doubt its related.  Cool bikes though. I've seen people ask more than $1200 for that tool box saddle.


----------



## scrubbinrims

I bought a straightbar hornet like that for 400ish many years ago, but it was postwar, because of the dropouts and minor differences in the tank, this is prewar and worth much more and probably helps being branded as a Cadillac.
The seller probably did not know any different and may indeed be a bad person, but once the offers came in re-establishing value, I guess you guys would have gone through with selling it at your unknowledgeable price.
Not me... I'd start planning our next family vacation.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1

Unless you live in North Korea or a few other oppressive nations the internet is wide open. If you are too lazy or too stupid to do some research then its on you. I believe once you determine a price, advertise, and accept an offer you should follow through. V/r Shawn


----------



## COB

So was anyone successful in purchasing any of these three bikes in question? Did anyone personally get to see any of these bikes? Was anyone able to get a good phone number for the seller or sellers? Just curious...


----------



## COB

Posted again an hour ago...https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/d/vintage-bikes-for-sale/6706615042.html


----------



## fordmike65

COB said:


> Posted again an hour ago...



Linky no worky


----------



## COB

I messed it up the first time. Try it now.


----------



## ohmybike

COB said:


> Posted again an hour ago...https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/d/vintage-bikes-for-sale/6706615042.html



scam maybe


----------



## Freqman1

ohmybike said:


> scam maybe



Or maybe just a poop stain


----------



## FSH

It must be real!!!


----------

